# My 60's Bike.....(or close to it)



## dean724 (Jul 15, 2014)

My project bike from the 60's. This is pretty close to what i had and rode 50 years ago......we used to go to the local dump and pick out old bike parts and build our own bikes.......mine were always based on a 24" frame with 20" wheels.......this one is a 1959 schwinn frame with columbia scavenged wheels (from a girls playbike..as is the seat and bars).......notice the clothesline pieces tied around the hubs to keep hubs clean? Used to be able to buy leather straps with reflectors on them for that purpose...they used to "clink" on the spokes ...these do too as i used plastic wire ties....anyone remember these days?
Looking for a "Slick" rear tire......had one for a while back then but wore it too quickly by slamming on brake and leaving a mark on the road....LOL.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 15, 2014)

I like that clothes line trick


----------



## wrongway (Jul 15, 2014)

The '62 AMF Western Flyer I'm working on has a leather 'hub shiner' on it from way back. I like the sound it makes as I pedal along..........


----------



## dubsey55 (Jul 25, 2014)

*60s homemade bikes*

Great build! I too, remember those days very well!  The 24" frame using 20" wheels was a fairly popular combination, back then,  and this bike is right on.   The early 50s Columbia 24" frames had a high BB, allowing the use of slightly longer cranks, tho strictly by luck!  We used whatever we could find, and (literally) hammered em' together!  Friends dad brought back to northern NJ, from Texas, a set of apehangers and a solo polo seat around 62-63ish.  We called em high-rise bikes back then and had a blast building , and riding them!  Lucky nobody ever got killed, but if I knew back then I would live this long, certainly, would of taken better care of myself!   Walter in NJ


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2014)

I had one circa 1965 I made called it the Cherry Bomb.....


----------

